# Any good rides, races, or group rides in the south western VA



## uphill9 (May 2, 2005)

I will be attending Emory & Henry College this year and am looking for some good road rides (solo or group) and races around Abingdon, Bristol, Blacksburg, or Roanoke. I am used to riding in Northern VA and the Northern Neck of VA, so am looking forward to riding actual mountains. 
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## AllUpHill (Jan 1, 2002)

I have some routes in the Blacksburg area on the VT cycling club's site: http://www.cycling.org.vt.edu/. Click "where to ride." There's also plenty of good riding down in your neighborhood -- pick up a Delorme topo atlas of VA. As far as group rides, during the warmer months, we have a race ride out of Blacksburg every Wednesday at 6. There's generally an 8 am group ride both Saturday and Sunday, as well as 10 or 11 on Saturday.


----------



## bike_guy (Mar 26, 2002)

We have group that rides 3 -4 times a week out of Abingdon. There are two races in early summer in Elizabethton and Bristol, but that is basically all. Contact me at the following address and I'll give you some more info.
[email protected]


----------

